# Spycams?



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Egypt Points Webcams To Beach Resorts To Encourage Tourism - Skift

Live feed from Sharm and Hurghada:

Egypt Now! - Live Streams


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

as long as they don't point them at the chaos as is Cairo


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is only one webcam for Hurghada and it is from the beach of Citadel Azur...


----------

